# SSH Slow to connect within local network. Other slowdowns

## passive

Hi All,

We're having a weird problem. For the last few weeks at least, SSH connections have been slow to start. Previously, the password prompt would come up within 1-2 seconds, where it now takes 20-30. This applies for all servers and all clients on the local network. I can SSH in to servers on the other side of the continent in 2 seconds, but local ones are slow.

Running ssh -vvv shows me that it pauses at:

debug2: key: /home/me/.ssh/id_dsa (0x809ccc0)

It doesn't matter if I remove id_dsa, it just pauses with:

debug2: key: /home/me/.ssh/id_dsa ((nil))

Additionally, editing (but not viewing) our local MoinMoin wiki experiences the same kind of delays. I believe I've heard reports of other delays as well, but I haven't nailed it down.

I have a concern that this is happening because of some kind of malicious traffic on our network, but I have no way to prove it.

Any ideas?

----------

## Lori

My first guess would be a DNS problem. The server you are connecting to may be unable to find its own reverse DNS name and waits for the timeout. Happened to me some time ago.

----------

